# Bankart Lesion ICD-9 help!



## rjenn86 (Sep 14, 2012)

I am needing help on a code for a Bankart Lesion...Dictation reads: This patient has left shoulder posterior instability with a large posterior Bankart tear.

I was going to use code 718.81 and 718.31? Would these be the correct codes? Thank you for your help!


----------



## hewitt (Sep 14, 2012)

Yes. These are the only ones I know of....


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 14, 2012)

Both a Bankart and a SLAP lesion are tears in the superior glenoid labrum of the shoulder. Although they are sometimes used interchangeably, they are not the same. A SLAP lesion is a tear that occurs above the middle of the socket where the biceps tendon attaches and may involve that tendon. A Bankart tear is one that occurs below the middle of the socket involving the inferior glenohumeral ligament. The diagnostic code for a SLAP lesion is 840.7. There is no specific index entry for ‘Bankart' in the alphabetic index, either alone or under ‘lesion' or ‘tear'. Since there is no specified code for a Bankart type tear, assign code 718.81 Other joint derangement, shoulder, NEC

I found this from Contexo and it is what we use. Hope it helps you understand it better.


----------



## rjenn86 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## cwilson3333 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Bankhart Lesion*

I was once guided to use 718.01 when this wasn't injury-related, just degeneration. 

What are your thoughts on this one?

Thanks,

Carol


----------



## rjenn86 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've used 840.8 before for bankart lesion/tear? Would that be incorrect then? 

Thank you!


----------

